# No "top" button in tempStyle v2?



## DeadlyFoez (May 2, 2018)

One of the main reasons I have stuck with tempStyle v1 for so long has been the "Top" button that is at the bottom of each comment in a thread to quickly scroll the screen to the top of the page. That button seems to be missing, or I am just blind. Can someone help me out here please?


----------



## Scarlet (May 2, 2018)

It's on the bottom-right of each page. See the below image:


Spoiler


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2018)

It's at the very very bottom of the page, now. I don't think there's one on the comments, though.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2018)

WTF is it on the bottom? Makes no sense lol.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 2, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> It's on the bottom-right of each page. See the below image:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ugh. I see it now. How inconvenient. I guess I am going back to tempStyle v1.


----------



## smileyhead (May 2, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Ugh. I see it now. How inconvenient. I guess I am going back to tempStyle v1.


I don't think this is worth switching back to a now unsupported design. You should make a suggestion thread about this.


----------



## Issac (May 2, 2018)

You can also use the "Home" and "End" buttons on your keyboard to instantly scroll to the top and bottom of any page (given that you don't have a text field active, of course).


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I don't think this is worth switching back to a now unsupported design. You should make a suggestion thread about this.



Yeah, but will they take it into consideration?


----------



## jt_1258 (May 2, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Ugh. I see it now. How inconvenient. I guess I am going back to tempStyle v1.


Tempstyle dark v1 master race


----------



## smileyhead (May 2, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, but will they take it into consideration?


I don't think adding a feature back from a now obsolete design would raise too many eyebrows. It's just a small button anyway, easy to implement.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I don't think adding a feature back from a now obsolete design would raise too many eyebrows. It's just a small button anyway, easy to implement.


Not holding my breath.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 2, 2018)

This should be in Site Discussions & Suggestions. There you might get more attention from staff who can actually change it


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This should be in Site Discussions & Suggestions. There you might get more attention from staff who can actually change it


I wasn't sure where to put this thread. Maybe a mod can move it for me... please.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Issac said:


> You can also use the "Home" and "End" buttons on your keyboard to instantly scroll to the top and bottom of any page (given that you don't have a text field active, of course).


Ehhh. I am stuck in my old ways. I dont want to change them.


----------



## Pleng (May 3, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Ehhh. I am stuck in my old ways. I dont want to change them.



Not to mention very few phones and tablets have home and end keys (Android's home button doesn't count because it's a button and not a key, and serves a totally different purpose)


----------



## smileyhead (May 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Not to mention very few tables have home and end keys (Android's home button doesn't count because it's a button and not a key, and serves a totally different purpose)


Did you mean keyboards? Most of them have Home and End keys.


----------



## Pleng (May 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Did you mean keyboards? Most of them have Home and End keys.



I meant phones and tablets. They do, however have questionable auto-correct systems at times, it would seem!


----------



## DBlaze (May 3, 2018)

I hate back to top buttons at the literal bottom of the page, so i just wrote a sloppy ass tampermonkey script to make it floating around at the bottom right at all times


----------



## shaunj66 (May 3, 2018)

We will take it into consideration if there's enough demand.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> We will take it into consideration if there's enough demand.


I think it'd be a good idea. I find myself manually scrolling up anyway because that's what I'm used to, but I might start using the button if the option was there.


----------



## smileyhead (May 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> I meant phones and tablets. They do, however have questionable auto-correct systems at times, it would seem!


They do have a touch screen though, which means momentum-based scrolling. You can get to the bottom or the top of the page swiftly if you swipe fast enough.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 2, 2018)

One of the main reasons I have stuck with tempStyle v1 for so long has been the "Top" button that is at the bottom of each comment in a thread to quickly scroll the screen to the top of the page. That button seems to be missing, or I am just blind. Can someone help me out here please?


----------



## Pleng (May 4, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> They do have a touch screen though, which means momentum-based scrolling. You can get to the bottom or the top of the page swiftly if you swipe fast enough.



That's a good point... I never tend to think of using it when it would be useful because I spend most of my time fighting against it.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 11, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> We will take it into consideration if there's enough demand.


I would really like it if the "Top" button was brought back, otherwise I will have to go back to tempStyle v1. I can't imagine it requiring too much work to add it back in. I would appreciate it if you could pass this up along the ladder.


----------

